# UTV Regulations



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and was wonderinf if anyone could shed some light on what kind of trails I can ride my new Ranger on? I do a ton of bird hunting and some of the spots I go I just can't get my 4 wheel drive truck back to and would love to take my new Ranger. What is the 50 inch limit I hear about mean?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Too bad dealers dont explain all this but that might kill a sale.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out the MI-DNR web site. Tried to make a link but couldn't get it to work, sorry. Anyway that site will explain the regs and areas open and have links to Federal lands that are open for off road vehicles.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Check out the MI-DNR web site. Tried to make a link but couldn't get it to work, sorry.


Here it is... 

http://www.offroad-ed.com/mi/handbook/


----------

